# PTSB open24 to PTSB Visa now light speed?



## DublinTexas (6 Jul 2007)

So yesterday evening at 1650 I make a payment to my PTSB Visa and PTSB ICE card fully expecting to see the payment credited on my ICE within 2 days and my Visa within 4 days but this morning I log on and on both cards the payment is already showing with yesterday value date.

What now? Are we now having same day transfer from current accout to own Visa card finaly done?

Anybody else noticing such a behaviour?


----------



## messyleo (6 Jul 2007)

i haven't noticed it yet  so maybe they are upgrading a tranche of accounts at a time... it's been a long time coming at any rate!


----------



## runner (6 Jul 2007)

Noticed that myself last xfer in PTSB from current to visa account. Didnt think it was same day, but was definatley within 2 days.


----------



## Stevo2006 (6 Jul 2007)

Yip, transfered from my current account to Ice Visa 2 weeks ago. Showed up on internet banking that day!!

Wonders will never cease!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2007)

Did a test transfer from current account to _VISA _yesterday and it appeared today (and dated yesterday and not Monday as sometimes happens over the weekend).


----------



## DublinTexas (7 Jul 2007)

Wow so it's standard now, that is going to cost them millions in revenue.

Now it they would just put it under transfer to own account section instead of billpay, it would be even better ;-)


----------



## theresa1 (9 Sep 2011)

SORRY, YOUR NEW THIRD PARTY TRANSFER COULD NOT BE CREATED AT THIS TIME - *ACCOUNT IS NOT ACTIVE (936)

a/c  89000287nsc 990618 - these details work with BOI 365 but when I try PTSB OPen 24 I get the above sorry error message - any idea's?


----------



## DublinTexas (10 Sep 2011)

theresa1 said:


> SORRY, YOUR NEW THIRD PARTY TRANSFER COULD NOT BE CREATED AT THIS TIME - *ACCOUNT IS NOT ACTIVE (936)
> 
> a/c 89000287nsc 990618 - these details work with BOI 365 but when I try PTSB OPen 24 I get the above sorry error message - any idea's?


 
In PTSB Open24 you don't need account/sort code to pay your PTSB Visa card.

Just click on 

billpay
Create a new Utility Bill Payment
permanent tsb Credit Card ​Or if that does not work just call them and ask them to set it up for you and it will show in your Utility Bill Payment section after you confirm the security code to them.

Hope that helps.


----------



## horusd (10 Sep 2011)

I paid a few bob off my ICE on Thurs online and it was on the creditted today. Fairly zippy alright. But in fairness the whole bill pay for Visa which took a few days was a bit of a swizz.


----------



## gipimann (11 Sep 2011)

theresa1,

Have you just posted your real bank account details?  If the a/c number you gave is real, I suggest you remove it from your post as soon as possible.


----------



## theresa1 (11 Sep 2011)

gipimann said:


> theresa1,
> 
> Have you just posted your real bank account details? If the a/c number you gave is real, I suggest you remove it from your post as soon as possible.


 

- No - it's not a personal bank a/c. Appreciate what you say.


----------

